# Nightmare alert, taxidermy gone wrong. Taxidermist, deer mount



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't know what's worse, a taxidermist disappearing with your mount or returning one like these.

Warning, bad BAD taxidermy

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...one-wrong.html


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt (Aug 4, 2010)

Link doesn't work.


----------



## mackem (Nov 22, 2007)

Hope this works mate,pretty hideous specimens so be warned beforehand.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2014186/Taxidermy-animals-gone-wrong.html


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thats just awful.. I must say the squirrel sheriff was prety seweet


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

..............


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

those are pretty old mounts by the looks of it pretty funny stuff. They didnt have the same stuff to work with then had to make it all. With the forms you can get now thier is no excuse for bad looking mounts


----------



## diesel094 (Apr 14, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> thats just awful.. I must say the squirrel sheriff was prety seweet


agreed... Id be proud to hang that squirrel on my wall


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

diesel094 said:


> agreed... Id be proud to hang that squirrel on my wall


what a trophy squirrel :smile:


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

ik that squirrel is awesome


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

those finger mice looked pretty good..


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

I almost pissed myself when I saw the squirrel....ah ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

ukey:


----------



## lightning6051 (Jul 21, 2011)

oh my god!!!!!!!!!! :mg:


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

wow... i got a good chuckle outta the leopard tho..


----------



## joe.esq1 (Aug 1, 2011)

man, I have to give taxidermy a shot!
c'mere kitty...
now, where is my DIY Taxidermy kit I got @ Wally world???


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm still laughing! That dang polar bear looked like he had got into Willie Nelson's tour bus!


----------

